# Quelle distrib Linux supporte le mieux les MacIntel?



## Einbert (2 Mars 2007)

Hello,

Quelle est la distrib Linux qui s'installe le mieux/plus facilement sur les Mac Intel (un iMac en l'occurence)?
J'ai lu à différents endroits qu'il n'était pas trivial d'installer tel quel un Linux en dual boot, voire tri-boot dans mon cas... Personnellement, j'aimerais pouvoir installer et travailler avec FC6 à cause de Xen...
J'ai déjà trouvé plusieurs sites qui en parlent, mais si qqun à déjà essayer et pourrait me donner un feedback, je ne dirais pas non  .

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FedoraOnMactel
http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/HOWTO

Merci pour vos réponses 

++


----------



## Einbert (3 Mars 2007)

Faut-il conclure que personne n'a installé Linux en dual-boot sur un MacIntel?   

++


----------



## EricKvD (12 Mars 2007)

Hello

Je n'ai pas installé de Linux sur un Mac, mais ici, j'ai mis dans un autre post un lien sur comment installer une Suse.

J'espère que ça t'aidera.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4186614&postcount=23


----------



## PinkTurtle (7 Avril 2007)

Up s'il vous plait  
Ce post m'intéresse beaucoup, sachant que dans une semaine ou deux, je vais installer en dual boot un linux sur un mac intel.

Je viens de voir cela sur Ubuntu: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel.
Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver d'information sur Fedora...

Que conseillez vous? plutot Ubuntu ou Fedora? ou aucune différence entre les deux pour un mac intel?


----------



## g.lebourgeois (7 Avril 2007)

POurquoi veux-tu installer linux sur ton mac ?


----------



## PinkTurtle (7 Avril 2007)

g.lebourgeois a dit:


> POurquoi veux-tu installer linux sur ton mac ?



C'est un mac que je vais utiliser au boulot, donc il se peut que tout ne soit pas dispo sur mac os x et que je doive faire des transitions sur un linux.  notamment compilateur ifort par ex( peut etre). 
Et puis, ca peut me servir de machine test pour des trucs sous linux.

Et puis, pour le plaisir d'utiliser linux aussi. Apprendre &#224; mieux m'y retrouver dedans.


----------



## Einbert (9 Avril 2007)

Dans ton cas, ne serait-il pas plus simple d'installer un Linux virtuel via Parallels?

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'installer Linux ... J'ai pour le moment un dual-boot Mac/Win. Il faudrait que je m'occupe du tri-boot d'ici 1  mois. Je vais installer une Fedora. Dès que j'aurai terminé l'installation, je vous tiens au courant  .

++


----------



## PinkTurtle (9 Avril 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> Dans ton cas, ne serait-il pas plus simple d'installer un Linux virtuel via Parallels?
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'installer Linux ... J'ai pour le moment un dual-boot Mac/Win. Il faudrait que je m'occupe du tri-boot d'ici 1  mois. Je vais installer une Fedora. Dès que j'aurai terminé l'installation, je vous tiens au courant  .
> 
> ++




Oui, bonne idée le Linux Virtuel, il va falloir que je comprenne comment ça marche ca!  

ok, tiens nous au courant de ton installation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2007)

Pour ma part j'utilise Debian (version 4 depuis peu !!) via parallels,
et je ne suis pas près d'en changer tellement c'est bon.

Avec Debian c'est vraiment un pure plaisir d'administrer un serveur.

++


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Quelle est la distrib Linux qui s'installe le mieux/plus facilement sur les Mac Intel (un iMac en l'occurence)?
> J'ai lu &#224; diff&#233;rents endroits qu'il n'&#233;tait pas trivial d'installer tel quel un Linux en dual boot, voire tri-boot dans mon cas... Personnellement, j'aimerais pouvoir installer et travailler avec FC6 &#224; cause de Xen...
> ...




bonjour,

je viens d'installer Ubuntu Feisty 7.04 beta sur mon macbook 1.83Ghz C1D la semaine derniere
Franchement , j'ai &#233;t&#233; surpris d'y arriver , j'y connais rien en informatique .
Apparement Feisty marche mieux sur les mactels, don je me suis dit " allez je me lance !"
biensur , j'ai parcouru le net en long et en large pour collecter le max d'infos pour l'installation , il y a qqs manips a faire pour le processeur 1.83Ghz ou 2Ghz , une autre pour l'ecran 13"3 en 1200x800 et puis c'est tout
Partitionnage avec bootcamp , installation du cd live feisty puis installation : creation partition swap 512MB et une autre / avec le reste de l'espace libre , un clic sur "install"
et tres vite , peut-etre 20mn redemarrage avec alt sur Ubuntu , mise a jour etc...:love: 

je trouve que ca marche super bien , tres vif , gnome est sympa je trouve 
le wifi marche , par contre le bluetooth et l'isight j'ai pas encore trouv&#233; ....

Je decouvre , je m'eclate ! C'est pas ininterressant 

EDIT :
pour le moment j'aime: la fluidit&#233; , certaines applis simples et efficaces
je n'aime pas : la dur&#233;e d'1h30 sur batterie , les couleurs de l'ecran un peu trop flashy je trouve


----------



## jean-f (23 Mai 2007)

Up pour savoir où tu en es après un mois d'utilisation !

Je veux faire le grand saut aussi, on me dit tellement de bien de linux, et certaines apps que je souhaitrais utiliser sont portées également sur cette plateforme.

Pourrais-tu nous faire partager le fruit de tes recherches sur le net (genre les manips que tu dis avior du faire) !

Merci !


----------



## dmo95 (29 Mai 2007)

D'autant plus qu'avec le nouveau Unbuntu Festy Fawn, de nombreux effets 3D sont possibles avec Beryl de quoi faire mumuse pendant pas mal de temps. C'est pour le plaisir des yeux : http://www.dailymotion.com/videos/relevance/search/beryl/. Reste à voir si ils sont compatibles avec le chipset graphique du MB


----------



## steiner (2 Juin 2007)

Oui il sont compatible.
J'ai un macbook en dualboot osx/ubuntu. Et sur ubuntu j'ai install kiba-dock et beryl. Ca tourne assez bien sauf qd on veut lancer une vidéo et que beryl est lancé :s
J'ai posté un autre message à ce sujet dans le forum appli car je n'avais pas vu cette section du forum je vais demander a ce qu'on transfère ou fusionne.

Si vous avez des questions à ce sujet je suis là 
A bientot


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Juin 2007)

euh je veux mettre ubuntu sur mon macbook

sur http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/   on me dit d'installer Bootcamp et rEFIt


ya pas de risques de faire tout planter et de tout perdre??

Faut que je fasse une sauvegarde complète de mon ordi sur un autre avant l'installation??


----------



## obi wan (17 Juin 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Ca tourne assez bien sauf qd on veut lancer une vidéo et que beryl est lancé :s



Ça il se peut que se soit un problème avec la méthode de rendu utilisée par ton player vidéo. J'utilise mplayer sous ubuntu/compiz (ie beryl light et stable sans poudre aux yeux), et si j'ouvre les vidéos avec l'option "-vo gl" je n'ai plus de problèmes entre compiz et les vidéos.


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Juin 2007)

Pour beryl c'est vrai kil emb&#234;te avec certains programmes

chez un copain ki a la derno&#232;re version de ubuntu il faut l'arr&#234;ter avant de faire certains jeux ou certaines applications, sinon il fait tout planter


----------



## steiner (17 Juin 2007)

Le problème que j'avais avec la vidéo ne venait pas du tout de Beryl enfait. Mais fallait juste mettre je sais plus quoi en X11 dans VLC ...


----------



## Einbert (18 Juin 2007)

Est-ce que qqun a testé avec Fedora 7 ou CentOS 5.0?

Mmmhhh, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé le temps d'installer Linux sur mon iMac :rose:


----------



## canibal (18 Juin 2007)

la fedo n'est pas g&#233;niale je trouve... enfin ce n'est qu'avis personnel, en plus j'ai yum et sa configuration a la con qui commence s&#233;rieusement a me sortir par les yeux...

Je reste avec ma FC3 et mon noyau ressauc&#233;... et mes tites suse pro qui tournent comme un charme

Pour l'autre jamais test&#233;


----------

